# Where to Buy Roseline Sharks



## Yzfr6 (Apr 28, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can buy these other than Arizona Gradens..

http://www.azgardens.com/images/RoselineShark1.gif


----------



## Mad Dog (Mar 3, 2007)

You can buy them on line from Drs. Foster and Smith by looking here. They are pretty expensive fish, which I am sure you may be aware of. My initial plan was to keep some in my own tank, but they are sort of hard to find and/or overly priced for my tastes anyways. You can also search for those other names listed on that page (i.e. Denison Barb, Red line torpedo barb). When I was searching for them, I found that everyone seems to call them different things so the other names are good to know. In my area, the Denison Barb name seems most prevalent. You will also need to figure in the added costs and time that it will take to share pictures of these fish if/when you get some!


----------



## Yzfr6 (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks Mad Dog but they are sold out as well. Man this is a tough fish to get...


----------



## Mad Dog (Mar 3, 2007)

Yea, I forgot about them being on back-order from Drs. F&S. I tried to order them when I first got my planted tank running but they didnt have any. I did ask the operator if there was some sort of timeline for these fish to become available and she told me that there isnt really any way for her to tell me how long. She did say that if these fish were going to be out of stock for a longer period of time, around a month or two, then they would remove it from the website completely so I think that they must be coming soon. I talked to them about ths two weeks ago. You can also create an account with them...it is free and you dont have to buy anything just because you signed up...and then click on 'email me' under the fish that are not in stock and they will send you an email when they are available. That might be a good thing for you since you seem to be having a hard time finding them. If you find some before Drs. F&S have them, you are not obligated to buy them and can just ignore that email. In my area, there are at least two stores that carry these fish so you may want to check out all the stores around you. Both of the LFS which have them in my area are 'aquaria only' type places and often have the more rare or hard to find fish than a regular pet store would have. I didnt buy any for myself at one of those LFS, but only because one store isnt all that great with its tanks and the other is entirely over priced with any fish they sell.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I have used the Doc's "email me" option before, and it usually doesn't take to long to get a response that they have something in stock, so it's worth a try. Like Mad Dog said, you aren't obligated to buy when you use the option.


----------



## argblarg (Aug 10, 2006)

Petland here will special order them but they are $25 apiece and with no guarantee or quarantine at the store. Nobody else around here will do it. I'm not sure if a 75 gallon is big enough for them long term else I would probably get them once they are available on liveaquaria.


----------

